# Game 6: Pacers @ Heat



## -33-

HEAT vs Indiana @ AmericanAirlines Arena – May 18, 2004 – 8:00 PM ET
TV: ESPN, Sunshine Network 
Radio: WIOD 610 AM, WBZT 1230 AM, WACC 830 AM 
Series Notes: Your Miami HEAT are looking to stretch their home-winning streak to 19 games as they host the Indiana Pacers on May 18. While the HEAT continues with its nationally recognized playoff campaign, “Back In Black,” fans are reminded to wear their official HEAT 2004 NBA Playoff T-shirt or simply all black when the HEAT take on the Indiana Pacers at the AmericanAirlines Arena Tuesday, May 18 at 8 p.m. in Game 6 (G) of the Eastern Conference Semifinals. 

In addition, in another gesture to show extra support to the HEAT players before such a vital game, the HEAT would like to see a full house before tip-off and asks that all fans be seated by 7:45 p.m. when the HEAT takes the floor for their warm-ups, giving the players an added energy boost right from the start. 

Stressing the importance of fan support in this intense match-up, the HEAT also will be distributing FREE 2004 Playoff Clackers to all fans (courtesy of Digital Technologies and Copystar), as well as be searching for the craziest, most fanatical HEAT fans prior to the game outside the Arena. Fans who best embody the “Back in Black” playoff theme will win a FREE ticket to the game and sit in the special “Back in Black” section. 

The Indiana Pacers took a 3-2 lead in the best-of-seven series with a 94-83 win over the HEAT. Miami kept things close in the first quarter, taking a 21-19 lead, with the help of Malik Allen, who came off the bench to score six points on 3-for-3 shooting in the first period. The HEAT struggled in the second quarter, getting outrebounded 17-7, and allowed Indiana to score 25 points to Miami’s 18. With Indiana ahead 44- 39 at halftime, the Pacers came out shooting to begin the third quarter. The Pacers began the frame on a 20-8 run, and went ahead by as many as 18 points, shooting 80.0% from the field. The Pacers outscored the HEAT 29-16 in the quarter. Things got no better for the HEAT in the fourth quarter, as the club could not cut the Pacer lead to under 15 points until 2:47 left in the frame. Eddie Jones hit two free throws in the closing seconds to cut the HEAT deficit to 11 points, the closest the club had been since 6:14 left in the third quarter. The Pacers shot 51.4% from the field, to the HEAT’s 43.5%. Six HEAT players scored in double-figures, including all five starters. Lamar Odom recorded a double-double with 14 points and 10 rebounds. Dwyane Wade also recorded a double-double with 16 points and 10 assists. Jeff Foster had a standout game for Indiana, scoring 20 points on 9-for10 shooting, and grabbing 16 rebounds. The HEAT were outrebounded 47-30, and 13-7 in offensive rebounds.


----------



## MarioChalmers

We're taking this one, the Pacers might as well forfeit and head to Indiana where we'll try and steal this series. :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed

im gonna miss the first half hour or so of the game  

i think we will win this one. I cant see our season ending at home


----------



## SKiP

Its gonna be a blow out... in miami... game 6... this is what its all about...

MIAMI 107
INDIANA 92


----------



## PacersguyUSA

89 - 73

Not sure which team will get which score but it should be something like that.


----------



## -33-

Pacersguy---

If it goes to Game 7, and I get tickets....


Will you make the bet that if we win, you meet me in downtown and I get to spray paint you red and black?


----------



## reHEATed

i just got home early enough to watch the game...thank god the meeting I had to go to ended early.....

Now lets get a win!

I hope this will be the night Jones re asserts himself and goes for 20. We need his scoring to win


----------



## -33-

EJ got ripped by John Chaney....I think he comes out to prove himself to even his old coach...


Jones hits 20 and Wade has a nice 15-6-8 game
Odom with 19-10 and Grant picks up 12 boards
Caron with 12pts


and the heat win of course


----------



## R-Star

Seasons over tonight for you boys. The series was fun though, thanks.


----------



## SKiP

DWade is gonna tear the place apart. He's gonna have a couple monster dunks on Artest. If he has a big game the rest of the team will gain confidence from the rookie. DWade is the key!


----------



## reHEATed

is this the first time the Pacers are wearing the bright yellow...cus those uniforms really annoy me


----------



## SKiP

DWade shouldn't just leaped over Miller and dunked it on him!


----------



## R-Star

Anyone want to have an avatar bet against me? Whatever team wins the series, the losing team has to sport the other teams avatar and whatever sig I choose.

Anyone going to step up?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Foster just picked up his 1st foul!!!


----------



## SKiP

Yeah I'll do the avatar bet. I dont know why I have a Peja one right now.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Anyone want to have an avatar bet against me? Whatever team wins the series, the losing team has to sport the other teams avatar and whatever sig I choose.
> 
> Anyone going to step up?


i already made that bet with Reisedogg

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=93586&pagenumber=2


----------



## SKiP

Whats the sig gonna be? Will you have to have a sig if the Heat win?


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Whats the sign gonna be? Will you have to have a sig if the Heat win?


Yea, Ill switch mine if the heat win. Ill come up with the sig when the series ends

*IN 2 HOURS*

:laugh:


----------



## R-Star

Ron Ron :yes:


----------



## -33-

alright fellas i'm off to go play poker and watch the game...

hopefully the refs start giving Lamar some calls on the offensive end!

and we pick up the win...


i hope we're not in the offseason next time i'm here :sigh: 

GO HEAT!


----------



## -33-

it's funny how much **** you guys are talking when we got the intensity going and you guys have about 10 turnovers already....:laugh: 

i'm out PEACE!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

The Pacers already have 6 turnovers!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Pacersguy---
> 
> If it goes to Game 7, and I get tickets....
> 
> 
> Will you make the bet that if we win, you meet me in downtown and I get to spray paint you red and black?


What do I get?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed

jones has 5 already


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Reggie Miller is so great to watch when he is doing what he did in his prime.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

JO just got hit with his 1st foul!!!


----------



## reHEATed

Artest has 4 turnovers all by himself:laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Good, Jones will be outa there.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

That shoulda been JO's 2nd foul!!!

No respect for E.J.!!!:devil:


----------



## sMaK

Eddie Jones is being aggresive!


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Good, Jones will be outa there.


on a bs foul. Should of been Jo's second


----------



## nickrock23

wow eddie has been fouled 4 times shooting the ball, and didn't get one call. the first 2 were close, but the last 2 were obvious calls. he got killed on that last miss.

odom has also been fouled a couple of times, its weird how wade is a rookie and gets the most respect! 

GO HEAT!!!


----------



## SKiP

Odom goes coast to coast


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Harrington needs to shoot, not drive.


----------



## R-Star

not more of this no call BS again. Watch the game and quit pointing fingers at the refs.


----------



## reHEATed

Pacers have the most turnovers ever by a heat opponent in 1 quarter

:laugh:


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> not more of this no call BS again. Watch the game and quit pointing fingers at the refs.


u gotta admit Jones got fouled. That was the only bad call of the game, and it was costly because it caused Jones to leave the game


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Allen is in!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

BS foul on Caron!!!

That was a clean block!!!


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> BS foul on Caron!!!
> 
> That was a clean block!!!


yep. Artest only scores 1 way, and thats from the line. He gets so many calls.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> not more of this no call BS again. Watch the game and quit pointing fingers at the refs.


Utilize the ignore buttom, my friend. Your head starts to hurt a little less.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> BS foul on Caron!!!
> 
> That was a clean block!!!


Except for the contact on Artest's mid to lower body.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Allen is in!!!


Allen overdue to quiet down again.


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> BS foul on Caron!!!
> 
> That was a clean block!!!


:laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Thats Artests 1st foul!!!


----------



## reHEATed

whats so special about Bender that Pacer fans see. Whenever I watch him play, he never does well. Hes a 7 footer with a guards mentality, and he doesnt even shoot that well


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Damn! Artest tells Allen "No!"


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Somebody please take out Anthony Johnson. We need to focus our offense through Bender.


----------



## nickrock23

this is why i question stan. caron and wade should be sitting and eddie and rasual should be in. what is he thinking?


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Somebody please take out Anthony Johnson. We need to focus our offense through Bender.


Through Bender? What the hell has he ever done to justify that? Artest and O'Neal are just fine with me.

If we focus through Bender we get blown out.


----------



## nickrock23

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> whats so special about Bender that Pacer fans see. Whenever I watch him play, he never does well. Hes a 7 footer with a guards mentality, and he doesnt even shoot that well


he's tall, athletic, and he's young. he will be very good someday


----------



## reHEATed

haslem with a much needed shot


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I think someone stole the Pacers' depth perceptions.


----------



## nickrock23

my blood is boiling right now, caron has been in the game for 16 minutes straight, he hasnt made a shot, and meanwhile rasual is on the bench.
he puts rasual in we score like crazy


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Through Bender? What the hell has he ever done to justify that? Artest and O'Neal are just fine with me.
> 
> If we focus through Bender we get blown out.


Artest and O'neal were on the bench when I said that. And Harrington wasn't playing that great.


----------



## sMaK

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> whats so special about Bender that Pacer fans see. Whenever I watch him play, he never does well. Hes a 7 footer with a guards mentality, and he doesnt even shoot that well


Oh man some one agrees with me finally. I think Bender is so overrated.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Why doesn't Tinsley take those floaters more? He almost always makes them.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh man some one agrees with me finally. I think Bender is so overrated.


No one really thinks he's that great yet. He just explodes sometimes.


----------



## reHEATed

we need to start making shots.....we are missing way too many open looks


----------



## sMaK

EDDIEEEEEEEEE JONESSS


----------



## reHEATed

O Neal has to sit. Time to take advantage


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Please, please finish them off.


----------



## sMaK

With so much money dont you think Reggie couldve fixed his teeth?


----------



## reHEATed

nice way to end the half. Nice shot by wade, and a block from Malik. Now we need to score and take advantage of Indy's foul problems. We should go right after JO the first couple plays of the 2nd half.


----------



## SKiP

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> With so much money dont you think Reggie couldve fixed his teeth?


Maybe he likes his messed up teeth.


----------



## SKiP

Who do you think the best 3 point shooter is in this series right now?


----------



## sMaK

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Who do you think the best 3 point shooter is in this series right now?


Reggie, but Artest is shooting very good.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Damn, Wade was slashing and scoring, why can't he do that more ofteN? I think he has the most success rate out of the whole line-up. 

Argh.. down by 3..


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Who do you think the best 3 point shooter is in this series right now?


Jamaal Tinsley.


----------



## SKiP

Yeah I was thinking about Tinsley, because he was 5-6 in Game 1 and 4-5 in Game 3 but he hasn't made one in any of the other games.


----------



## SKiP

Reggie Miller only does good at home, so the best 3 point shooter is Artest.


----------



## SKiP

This game is slipping away for the heat. :nonono:


----------



## MarioChalmers

Not anymore, after the dunk by Odom, great feed by Dwyane to Caron, and 2 Freethrows, we're right back in it!


----------



## SKiP

right after I say that, the Heat score 6 straight points


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I love Tinsley's passes.


----------



## HKF

Why doesn't Rasual Butler get some PT? Udonis Haslem isn't getting the job done on the offensive end.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Dammit, this is wrong! 18 minutes to go.. 7 point lead, we can do it Heat! C'mon!


----------



## Ron Mexico

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I love Tinsley's passes.


you mean the ones that go to the other team


----------



## MiamiHeat03

lol

I agree Rasual should get more PT.


----------



## HKF

The Heat have a defeated look on their faces already. This game isn't over but their body language is saying some bad things for the Heat.


----------



## Ron Mexico

Miami can't stop Artest


----------



## MarioChalmers

Well they're getting back into it, yeah "LETS GO HEAT!"


----------



## Ron Mexico

Randy Johnson no-hitter NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKiP

that was a CRAZY dunk by DWade!


----------



## MarioChalmers

DWYANE WADE WITH THE SLAM! OMFG!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade with the dunk!!!

That should get the crowd going!!!


----------



## Ron Mexico

I was looking for you heatlunatic, add me to the wade fan club


----------



## HKF

Van Gundy should give Rasual a chance. They need more offense. They are not getting it done. Give someone else a chance Stan, dammit.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Now it's up to double digits, c'mon guys, you can do it!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Man, EJ is missing a LOT of shots! What's happening to him?


----------



## HKF

52 points after 3 in the biggest game of the season for them. Not looking good. :no:


----------



## SKiP

Its only a 7 point game


----------



## MarioChalmers

Well, hopefully they'll have one good 30 point quarter to make up for it *wishes*

EJ is taking too much, if his shots went to Lamar or Wade they might have 4-6 extra points..


----------



## R-Star

Anything is still possible, but its looking like Miami might be going home to play a round of 18.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

EJ is shooting like a crazy man.....

Give him some rest and bring in Rasual.

Also Caron is disappearing once again....


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> 
> 
> you mean the ones that go to the other team


Really? Gotta love how Tinsley is 3rd in the playoffs in assist to turnover ratio. I guess my reasoning for liking his passes that go to the other team would be because they are so rare.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/statistics?stat=nbaassists&sort=astto&season=2004&seasontype=3


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wade is ****ing awesome! Unbelievable! If you don't enjoy Dwyane Wade you don't like NBA basketball!


----------



## SKiP

Wade with the fadaway!


----------



## HKF

Wade is stepping it up. Nice shot over Ron-Ron.


----------



## -33-

I'm back ladies (pacers fans) 

i was playing poker and watching the game at a buddys house, couldnt take it and came home for good luck.....


get ready for a comeback


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wade is flaming hot! Unstoppable? Maybe!!!


----------



## HKF

Wade again.


----------



## -33-

horrible shot selection by skip


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Bender tells Haslem, "No Access!"


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Wade is flaming hot! Unstoppable? Maybe!!!


Hyperbole? yes, sorry bout that haha!  

OOPS! HE JUST MADE ANOTHER ONE! OMFG!


----------



## HKF

Wade ties the game. This kid is special.


----------



## SKiP

Wade is lighting it up!


----------



## -33-

dwyane doesnt want to lose.....step it up everyone else!

DAMN


----------



## HKF

Wade is serving the Pacers. Unbelievable.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

WADE IS FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33-

DWYANE WADE IS GOD


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> 
> Hyperbole? yes, sorry bout that haha!
> 
> OOPS! HE JUST MADE ANOTHER ONE! OMFG!


AND ANOTHER ONE! HE'S ON [email protected]!!!!!!:gbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :rocket:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Dwyane Wade is going absolutely NUTS right now.

The Pacers offense is so horrible right now. Move the ball!


----------



## reHEATed

wade is CLUTCH

now lets keep this run going


----------



## -33-

Welcome to Miami-Wade County


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> get ready for a comeback


Good call o___0


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade is clutch as hell!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Man, that should silence all the Wade-haters.


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Man, that should silence all the Wade-haters.


Let's win first...then talk


----------



## HKF

What's that you say Sean Elliot? You say: 

"Wade is a superstar in the making". 

I concur with you.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Wade > Anthony


----------



## MarioChalmers

Damn, offensive foul :no:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

**** **** U REFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33-

Reggie Miller and Artest would never been called for a charge right there......


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Reggie Miller and Artest would never been called for a charge right there......


 

Dont blame the refs.


----------



## HKF

Absolute bull **** that O'Neal was not called for a foul.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

WADE BETTER NOT FOUL OUT~!!!!!

PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Absolute bull **** that O'Neal was not called for a foul.


defintly agree


----------



## -33-

O'NEAL LANDED ON TOP OF GRANT


**** THAT


CALL THE DAMN FOUL


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Yes!!!! 5 on Wade, good call. Take it to him Tinsley. Get him outta there!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Damn, 5 on Wade, step up you guys!


----------



## -33-

O'NEAL ISNT A SUPERSTAR YET SO HE SHOULDNT GET SUPERSTAR CALLS


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont blame the refs.


bail out....JO was still moving and u as well as i know it


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> O'NEAL LANDED ON TOP OF GRANT
> 
> 
> **** THAT
> 
> 
> CALL THE DAMN FOUL


Dont even tell me your trying to be serious.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

GET out Wade!

Indiana needs to take advantage of this and go on a run.


----------



## MarioChalmers

tis a 7 minute game ladies and gentlemen, the Heat must win this!


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont even tell me your trying to be serious.


Grant pumped faked him into the air and he came down on him

the foul was on the floor.....he landed on him


ball out of bounds


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Seriously the REFS are costing us the game.

Wade shouldnt have been called for a charge...


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> bail out....JO was still moving and u as well as i know it


I disagree. How many posts am I going to have to read where you guys complain about the refs? Its getting very old.


----------



## MarioChalmers

REFS U SUCK! The ref wasn't even looking at the play and called it for Indiana!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Alllllleeeeeeyyyy- oop


----------



## R-Star

O'Neal cant shoot for the life of him right now.

DAMN, nice lob.


----------



## -33-

ATTACK THE ****ING BASKET


GOD DAMNIT ODOM YOU ARE TURNING INTO MASHBURN RIGHT NOW


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Damn this is the time we need D-WADE.......


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Seriously the REFS are costing us the game.
> 
> Wade shouldnt have been called for a charge...


There have been plenty of bad calls in the Heat favor. Just leave it alone. It's been old for a week now.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> Grant pumped faked him into the air and he came down on him
> 
> the foul was on the floor.....he landed on him
> 
> 
> ball out of bounds


No, Jermaine went over him. There was not contact.


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> There have been plenty of bad calls in the Heat favor. Just leave it alone. It's been old for a week now.


alright---go to the game 3 & 4 threads and tell me you didnt cry....


----------



## MiamiHeat03

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> ATTACK THE ****ING BASKET
> 
> 
> GOD DAMNIT ODOM YOU ARE TURNING INTO MASHBURN RIGHT NOW


no its Eddie who's turning into Mashburn.
But you are right he shouldnt take those stupid jumpers.


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> No, Jermaine went over him. There was not contact.


he jumped over him? are you kidding me?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Yeah, J.O. can't hit anything right now.

He needs to stop settling for jumpers though. Right now they should give the ball to O'Neal, let him draw attention, and dish it out. Or let Artest just bull his way to the basket and get fouled.


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> he jumped over him? are you kidding me?


Jesus. Drop it.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Prediction: When Wade comes back, Heat go on an 8-0 run and lead by 6. Then there'd be less than 1 minute on the clock and Indiana starts fouling ITS OVER! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> alright---go to the game 3 & 4 threads and tell me you didnt cry....


I don't know why you can't comprehend this but I was making a point, trying to show you guys how annoying you were. And guess what? You proved my thesis by flamming the hell out of me for about 10 posts after that.


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Jesus. Drop it.


The Heat fans think its a foul--the Pacers fans don't


we wont reach an agreement


imagine that--


----------



## -33-

Jones needs to step up


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Prediction: When Wade comes back, Heat go on an 8-0 run and lead by 6. Then there'd be less than 1 minute on the clock and Indiana starts fouling ITS OVER! :yes: :yes: :yes:


I hope your wrong.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

seriously take EJ out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33-

here comes Dwyane!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wade's coming back, here it comes !!!


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> The Heat fans think its a foul--the Pacers fans don't
> 
> 
> we wont reach an agreement
> 
> 
> imagine that--


Thats what Im saying. So theres no need to constantly talk about it. You will see it one way, we will see it the other. Thats just how it goes.


----------



## -33-

Reggie should become a Heat fan when he retires....he can hang with us....all he does is complain to the refs all game


----------



## -33-

4:30 left down 3


come on heat


----------



## -33-

O'Neal picks up #4 on Odom ATTACKING THE BASKET

let's try to get #5 on JO soon


----------



## MarioChalmers

This is in-game heat, everyone complains. :yes:


----------



## -33-

Heat take the lead on Jones ATTACKING THE BASKET!


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Reggie should become a Heat fan when he retires....he can hang with us....all he does is complain to the refs all game


 I bet the refs are in cahoots with Reggie and thats why they are calling the heat on every call.

I even saw Jermaine walk up to Wade and punch him in the face and Wade got called for face obstruction.


----------



## SKiP

EJ attacking the basket!


----------



## MarioChalmers

bad shot selection by odom, should've took it inside... he's been unconscious from the free throw line.. and tinsley makes the shot..


----------



## PacersguyUSA

See? Tinsley floater, doesn't miss.


----------



## -33-

the crowd needs to be loud right now!


come out of this break loud after EJ shoots the FTs


come on fellas it's our house---get loud


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> See? Tinsley floater, doesn't miss.


Yeah, finally made one after missing two. :laugh:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

i hate this....
i am nervous!.........

PLEASE HEAT win this game.


----------



## -33-

I'm going to Game 7 in Indy on Thursday


If somehow we lose, my consolation prize is that I'm going to the Nets-Pistons Game 7 


:upset:


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> Yeah, finally made one after missing two. :laugh:


Those were threes, I'm talking about floaters. Do try to keep up.


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> Yeah, finally made one after missing two. :laugh:


Yea, that was some bad shot selection by Jamal. I was not happy with any of those 3's.


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> i hate this....
> i am nervous!.........
> 
> PLEASE HEAT win this game.


Yea me too---
My heart is beating like crazy...


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> I'm going to Game 7 in Indy on Thursday
> 
> 
> If somehow we lose, my consolation prize is that I'm going to the Nets-Pistons Game 7
> 
> 
> :upset:


Wow, you're like the ultimate NBA fan. I respect that.


----------



## -33-

please fellas---ATTACK THE BASKET

no forced jumpers

ATTACK THE RIM


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> I'm going to Game 7 in Indy on Thursday
> 
> 
> If somehow we lose, my consolation prize is that I'm going to the Nets-Pistons Game 7
> 
> 
> :upset:


You realy dont like the Pacers do you?


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Those were threes, I'm talking about floaters. Do try to keep up.


but I wasn't, just a reminder not to get too high on tinsley


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> You realy dont like the Pacers do you?


nope---not one bit


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

E.J. missed a ft!!!:upset:


----------



## -33-

2:40 left

indy up 2


----------



## -33-

damnit shut down tinsley!


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea me too---
> My heart is beating like crazy...


:yes: 

Im going to have a heart attack soon I think.


----------



## -33-

AHHHH i cant take it


----------



## MarioChalmers

defensive stop please... :no:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Van Gundy is crazy!!!
EJ cant hit shots!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Oneal says, "Denied!"


----------



## -33-

note to Baron Davis



that's a real injury


----------



## MarioChalmers

Oh, O'neal's hurt.. that's kinda bad, but kinda good too, 1 minute to go...:no:


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> note to Baron Davis
> 
> 
> 
> that's a real injury


Yea, a more muscular eye lid would have realy helped from Caron poking him in the eye.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Cheap shot by Butler, we're tied now.


----------



## -33-

we need some south florida magic right now.....come on heat


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Cheap shot by Butler, we're tied now.



cheap shot

give me a break


Artest on wade? cheap shot


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Cheap shot by Butler, we're tied now.


How was that a cheap shot? When you're focusing to make a stop, you don't control your other hand well..

Anyway, Wade with the shot :yes:


----------



## SKiP

2 point game!


----------



## -33-

2 pt lead with 45 secs left



DEFENSE!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade is SICK!!!


----------



## R-Star

oh god. Im scared.


----------



## -33-

26 secs left

Miami down 2


what a game


----------



## MarioChalmers

Damn, this is coming to a last play, I CANT WATCH :no: my heart's pounding, seriously


----------



## MiamiHeat03

please,please,please MIAMI!!!!

Do this for us!!!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

****.


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> ****.


LOL :laugh: best post ever


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I dunno if i should watch this play.

I dont want to give bad luck....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Those were two horrible offensive possessions by Indiana right now.

We need a stop real bad right now. And please, don't let Miami hit a three. 

I'm nervous, but Indiana's still got a 2 point lead.


----------



## -33-

anyone else just have Mashburn passing to Clarence Weatherspoon pop into your head?????


:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 



"Big Time Players Step Up In Big Time Games" Santana Moss after FSU game


Somebody needs to step up and make a play---be the hero


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> 
> How was that a cheap shot? When you're focusing to make a stop, you don't control your other hand well..
> 
> Anyway, Wade with the shot :yes:



I believe a Heat fan once said and I quote "If you can't beat 'em, hurt 'em." You're hand magically palms a face?


----------



## -33-

i'll give JO credit for returning


----------



## -33-

OMG Eddie Jones......the ghosts have returned.....


----------



## Ron Mexico

what the hell was that?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I'm not gonna complain, I'm not gonna complain...


----------



## -33-

Jones can go back to Fort Lauderdale and never return to Dade County...i could care less you ****ing joke


----------



## R-Star

what the hell was that on Reggie?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

What the hell?

Are you allowed to grab someone's jersey while the other guy bearhugs him?

Doesn't matter.

Indy's got this.


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe a Heat fan once said and I quote "If you can't beat 'em, hurt 'em." You're hand magically palms a face?


I meant shot.. I'm sure Caron would've wanted the shot more than J.O's eye..

Argh.. EJ is kinda throwing this game away


----------



## -33-

MISS ONE

PLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## -33-

****


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Anthony Johson, thank you.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

EJ is choker!!!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Damn, that guy made the FT as my bro closed the door, coincidence?


----------



## -33-

Houston's floater over Majerle

Mashburn passing it to Weatherspoon

Jones forcing a shot over the backboard.........


----------



## MiamiHeat03

EJ the 2nd Anthony Carter!!!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Ok, another one..

Prediction: EJ makes a 3 to redeem himself, Wade steals and dunks it hard on Foster, Heat win. :laugh: I'm a homer


----------



## -33-

wow thats a nice break for miami

Odom needs to hit these


----------



## -33-

12.4 left

heat down 3



odom 2nd FT.......misses

Artest to the line 10.7 left


----------



## MarioChalmers

****


----------



## -33-

come on Ron Ron miss another one!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Another miss please...


----------



## -33-

we still have life..........


----------



## MiamiHeat03

now its the time!!!


----------



## CrossOver

CrossOver rule number 1:

NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER DEFEND EDDIE JONES AGAIN.

CrossOver rule number 1:

REFER TO RULE NUMBER #1


----------



## SKiP

this is it!


----------



## R-Star

Good game guys. You had a good run.



LOOK FOR INDY IN THE FINALS!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

what the Hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

DAMMIT! Oh well, nice series! Sorry to all the pacers fans i've been jerks to, it's just playoff basketball.


----------



## -33-

****............................................................................................................


----------



## Ron Mexico

skiptomylou?????


----------



## -33-

Eddie Jones is a damn joke............i'd rather still have PJ and Mash even if he's hurt


----------



## CrossOver

At least Rafer took the shot and not EJ....

That wouldve been rubbing salt on the wounds.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

You thank ****ing god! I feel a huge pressure lift off my chest. 

And now the token speech to the other team:

You guys played your guts out. Wade is a truly special player. You have a bright future in Miami with Wade, Butler, and Odom. You took it pretty far and tried your best. Thank you for making it an interesting series. 

Ahhh, I will sleep good tonight.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Good game guys. You had a good run.
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK FOR INDY IN THE FINALS!


nah...im 100% sure u will lose to Det or NJ. You barely beat a team that shot 31%. Needed the refs to help u do so. U aint beatin Det


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> DAMMIT! Oh well, nice series! Sorry to all the pacers fans i've been jerks to, it's just playoff basketball.


No problems man. The playoffs make people pretty crazy. 

You guys have a bright future in Odom and Wade.


----------



## HKF

Thumbs down to the way the Heat squandered the last minute of this ball game. Why take Wade out? If he fouls out, he fouls out.

This is the example of a coach over coaching. :upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Good game guys. You had a good run.
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK FOR INDY IN THE FINALS!


NO!!!!!

I am going to root for the Nets or Piston!!!

I hate the Pacers so much now.


But anyways good luck Pacers!


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> nah...im 100% sure u will lose to Det or NJ. You barely beat a team that shot 31%. Needed the refs to help u do so. U aint beatin Det


:laugh: 

Not you too, your kidding right?

Take your loss like a man.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> nah...im 100% sure u will lose to Det or NJ. You barely beat a team that shot 31%. Needed the refs to help u do so. U aint beatin Det


NJ I'm pretty sure we will beat. We jsut dominate them at every position sans PG, plus bench and coach, and we have the homecourt advantage. I think Miami was a bigger threat. Detroit would be close and I could see it go either way.

Oh yeah and I forgot to mention, train stops a 18! We didn't choke!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Good series guys....You guys have my respect.....you will one of the better EC teams next year....


I hope Jersey wins Thursday...we match up better against them....


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> NO!!!!!
> 
> I am going to root for the Nets or Piston!!!
> 
> I hate the Pacers so much now.


You go!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Miami is good team but you should be shooting a bad percentage when you have almost have the best lineup and bench in the NBA!!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> nah...im 100% sure u will lose to Det or NJ. You barely beat a team that shot 31%. Needed the refs to help u do so. U aint beatin Det


Dont be a sore loser....


----------



## MiamiHeat03

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> You go!


where?


----------



## Staf

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> nah...im 100% sure u will lose to Det or NJ. You barely beat a team that shot 31%. Needed the refs to help u do so. U aint beatin Det


The East will get swept in the Finals, so who really cares if it is Indi, Troit, or NJ.


----------



## -33-

I might be one of the few people who have seen both the Pacers and the Nets/Pistons play in person, this round


let me say this---not even influencing the Heat losing factor---


The Pistons are ALOT better than Indiana

You won't contain the Wallace's and Rip is going to be the same problem Wade was.....

I think it'll be 4-2 if you play Detroit


NJ can go either way....JO vs. KMart will be interesting...both your centers suck and NJ has a better PG....if i had to bet i'd take NJ in 7


----------



## froggyvk

Van Gundy having Wade sit in the final seconds is going to go down along the lines of Grady Little leaving Pedro Martinez in too long...no idea why he did that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> DAMMIT! Oh well, nice series! Sorry to all the pacers fans i've been jerks to, it's just playoff basketball.


Same here. No offense to Miami. Their my second favorite since I used to vacation there a lot. I'm just not going to let anything get in the way of the Pacers.


----------



## MarioChalmers

I'd love to see Indiana vs. Detroit, should be a good series. It would've been sweeter if it was Miami vs. NJ though.  

Goodluck to the Pacers, hopefully you can handle the Wallace brothers if you ever meet them.


----------



## -33-

We get a big man and we're winning the East next year


mark it down as Caron Butler's post game quote


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> where?


To bed.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Staf</b>!
> 
> The East will get swept in the Finals, so who really cares if it is Indi, Troit, or NJ.


Pacers would/will beat Minnesota, Detroit would beat Sacramento and have a chance against LA.


----------



## -33-

I'll say this......

I'm glad I won't have to drive 3 hrs to Indianapolis again---but I'm still pissed we lost


and to those homeless guys in Downtown Indy who said the Heat suck and would get swept---I hope it's cold tonight, I told you we'd make it a series--*****!


----------



## nickrock23

congrats first of all to the pacers and heat... 

it was a great run, more than we all couldve hoped for, we played deep into may. 

its a season we will all remember forever.

hopefully next year stan learns to use his bench more, we can't get past the second round with a 7-8 man rotation


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> We get a big man and we're winning the East next year
> 
> 
> mark it down as Caron Butler's post game quote


Hell yeah! Dampier please come here!!! And Brent Barry too I hope..


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> I might be one of the few people who have seen both the Pacers and the Nets/Pistons play in person, this round
> 
> 
> let me say this---not even influencing the Heat losing factor---
> 
> 
> The Pistons are ALOT better than Indiana
> 
> You won't contain the Wallace's and Rip is going to be the same problem Wade was.....
> 
> I think it'll be 4-2 if you play Detroit
> 
> 
> NJ can go either way....JO vs. KMart will be interesting...both your centers suck and NJ has a better PG....if i had to bet i'd take NJ in 7


Rip Hamilton? Seriously? He hasn't played well at all in any of the games except the last one. Foster doesn't suck either. He's better than most of the centers in the league although that's not saying much. KMart is ok but not near JO's level.


----------



## MarioChalmers

And I'm gonna change my name to "IgoGAY4DWade" 

Watcha guys think? :yes: :grinning: :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Not you too, your kidding right?
> 
> Take your loss like a man.


whatever. That foul on Wade got him out of the game on it killed us. He was dominating your defensive player of the year, and the bs call got us. 

the Pacers have had my respect all series, and still do. Just a bitter way to end the season. I aint gonna be all rosy after a game I *thought* that if the refs called it fairly we should have won. 

and i still dont think you are going to beat Detriot. Just my opinion though. Maybe NJ, but I dont see u making the finals. Anyway good luck.

Just a bitter ending to an amazing season


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Staf</b>!
> 
> The East will get swept in the Finals, so who really cares if it is Indi, Troit, or NJ.


Nope. Last time Indy was in the finals they took the Lakers to 6, and blew them out one game. I love how so many people hate on the Pacers so much.


----------



## Ron Mexico

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> I'll say this......
> 
> I'm glad I won't have to drive 3 hrs to Indianapolis again---but I'm still pissed we lost
> 
> 
> and to those homeless guys in Downtown Indy who said the Heat suck and would get swept---I hope it's cold tonight, I told you we'd make it a series--*****!


your talking basketball with a bunch of homeless men


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> We get a big man and we're winning the East next year
> 
> 
> mark it down as Caron Butler's post game quote


While you're at it please get rid of EJ. I saw first hand how big of a ***** he is in crunch time back in LA. You're not winning **** with him on the team. Trade him and another player for a big man and you'll be even better next year. No way should EJ be taking shots away from Wade and Odom.


----------



## nickrock23

i think the 3 remaining teams in the east all have good shots at the west. i think it will be detroit, i really think they have the best shot at the west. i will be rooting for the east regardless.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> I'll say this......
> 
> I'm glad I won't have to drive 3 hrs to Indianapolis again---but I'm still pissed we lost
> 
> 
> and to those homeless guys in Downtown Indy who said the Heat suck and would get swept---I hope it's cold tonight, I told you we'd make it a series--*****!


Are you talking about the drunk guy who kept saying "Sweep, Sweep, Sweep the Heat back to Miami?"

Cause I admit I said it along with him a couple of times just to humour him.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Van Gundy having Wade sit in the final seconds is going to go down along the lines of Grady Little leaving Pedro Martinez in too long...no idea why he did that.


i know why he did it. Dont like it though

Wade is not a 3 pt shooter. Rasual and Alston are. Wade still should of been in though


----------



## -33-

**** man this really ruined my night........


----------



## MiamiHeat03

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> To bed.


yeah maybe.

Hey cant be mad at me for being so upset.

Anyways i guess i going to have to wait until october to see the Heat play.


Also i agree EJ should be traded but no team will take his huge contract unless maybe we include Caron.


----------



## -33-




----------



## MarioChalmers

Oh yeah, did Dwyane finish with a 20/5/5 average? And he broke Alonzo Mourning's record of 20 pt games right?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> **** man this really ruined my night........


Had the opposite effect on me.



> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah maybe.
> 
> Hey cant be mad at me for being so upset.
> 
> Anyways i guess i going to have to wait until october to see the Heat play.
> 
> 
> Also i agree EJ should be traded but no team will take his huge contract unless maybe we include Caron.


Yeah, I'd be pissed too, sorry.


----------



## Ron Mexico

Artest sounds like a child


----------



## PacersguyUSA

And nickrock, I'm no longer ignoring you. Peace, you seem like a pretty good poster when it's not in these game threads. Can't blame you though.


----------



## -33-

you guys see that stat

Heat are 7-9 when facing elimination in the playoffs


not getting it done......


----------



## CrossOver

Just unbelievable....

PLAYER FGM-A 

E. Jones 6-21


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> Just unbelievable....
> 
> PLAYER FGM-A
> 
> E. Jones 6-21


no wonder why we only scored 70 points tonight. EJ shot way to much.


----------



## froggyvk

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Rip Hamilton? Seriously? He hasn't played well at all in any of the games except the last one. Foster doesn't suck either. He's better than most of the centers in the league although that's not saying much. KMart is ok but not near JO's level.


Reggie Miller is god

Rip Hamilton is nothing special


----------



## MarioChalmers

Well, the truce is back.. :yes:


----------



## -33-

Dwyane is a better scorer than Rip is though


I think Dwyane gave them more trouble than any of the Pistons guards will


----------



## MiamiHeat03

DARKO MILLILIC THE ONLY ROOKIE LEFT FROM THE TOP 7 IN 2003 DRAFT CLASS.


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Dwyane is a better scorer than Rip is though
> 
> 
> I think Dwyane gave them more trouble than any of the Pistons guards will


:yes:


----------



## Staf

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. Last time Indy was in the finals they took the Lakers to 6, and blew them out one game. I love how so many people hate on the Pacers so much.


Not so fast. Indy was much better equiped to handle the Lakers back in 2000. Indy had the offense that could keep up with the Lakers. Even though Indy has a great D, they would have serious problems scoring against the Lakers this year.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Reggie Miller is god
> 
> Rip Hamilton is nothing special




I'm PacesrguyUSA and I approve that statement.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> Artest sounds like a child


Do I sense some kind of grudge?


----------



## Staf

NBA Finals preview (If it's the Lakers and Pacers):

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=231130013


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>Staf</b>!
> 
> Not so fast. Indy was much better equiped to handle the Lakers back in 2000. Indy had the offense that could keep up with the Lakers. Even though Indy has a great D, they would have serious problems scoring against the Lakers this year.


I don't really see a sweep in the Finals. I'm sure we'll see a series.  Indy will give the Lakers a run for their money, as well as Detroit. Those two match-up well against west opponents.


----------



## Ron Mexico

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Do I sense some kind of grudge?


Grudge? I'm ambivalent towards this two teams


----------



## Joker

good series indiana!
we could have won the game but didnt.
we got killed by wade's 2 quick fouls.

from what i see in the game is EJ, LAMAR, and all our ****ing team are made of chokers!

van gundy did a stupid thing of giving the second to last play to EJ and the last one to rafer. let wade take the 3! he hit 5 straight shots over artest mother ******!!! instead u leave him outta the game?!?!?! **** that ****!

indiana beat us at home... they got my respect (they already had it anyways)

artest is good, but wade really schooled him.. just like he schooled caron  

i hope we see indiana detroit, and i think indiana can beat them if rasheed is not 100%. artest vs prince is no contest either.

good luck indiana... finals... dont bother... 4-2 to lakers no matter who they play in the west or the east.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

PacersguyUSA why did you took Wade out of your favorite player list?


----------



## reHEATed

alright...

I had a couple minutes to cool down. This series was a good one, and Indiana got the job done tonight. Think we should have one, but we shot 31% from the floor, and just couldnt make the shot. We did great this year and will just get better. We will be back next year, and hopfully make an even better run. We put ourselves back on the map this year, and more will be expected next year

anyway, good luck to Indiana. They did beat us at home, which no team has done in awhile. 

I cant beleive EJ took the most important shot of the game. If Wade shot it, results may have been much different


----------



## -33-

well.....i went out and smoked what was supposed to be the victory cigar......i'm still not in a good mood though


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> good series indiana!
> we could have won the game but didnt.
> we got killed by wade's 2 quick fouls.
> 
> from what i see in the game is EJ, LAMAR, and all our ****ing team are made of chokers!
> 
> van gundy did a stupid thing of giving the second to last play to EJ and the last one to rafer. let wade take the 3! he hit 5 straight shots over artest mother ****er!!! instead u leave him outta the game?!?!?!----> EDITED<---- .look here  that ****!
> 
> indiana beat us at home... they got my respect (they already had it anyways)
> 
> artest is good, but wade really schooled him.. just like he schooled caron
> 
> i hope we see indiana detroit, and i think indiana can beat them if rasheed is not 100%. artest vs prince is no contest either.
> 
> good luck indiana... finals... dont bother... 4-2 to lakers no matter who they play in the west or the east.


Hey Caron edit that please....


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> 
> 
> Reggie Miller is god
> 
> Rip Hamilton is nothing special


I do not approve of that post......:no:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

It is always good to let out all the anger.

Anyways i think everyone has calmed down already.


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey Caron edit that please....


Edited.

Joker--calm down a little bit. I feel your pain though.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!


yea but who came out looking like this  ?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> PacersguyUSA why did you took Wade out of your favorite player list?


Cause Eric Gordon is higher on my list now after I played against him. Could have been different had James Jones got some playing time.


----------



## Tooeasy

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!


im not really sure what your trying to accomplish by posting this pic... theres absolutely no contact whatsoever on any part of wade's body, theres nothing illegal about putting a hand in someones face. did he get hit in the face after the fact?? possibly, but maybe you should get a better picture to interprete that, because that ones doing you no justice at all.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Good series.

I expected Indiana to take the Heat out easily in five, but this was a tough six game series. Both are young teams, and will be on top of the East for many years to come. I think these two teams will develop a huge rivalry. 

Indiana will take Detroit or New Jersey in six.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> 
> im not really sure what your trying to accomplish by posting this pic... theres absolutely no contact whatsoever on any part of wade's body, theres nothing illegal about putting a hand in someones face. did he get hit in the face after the fact?? possibly, but maybe you should get a better picture to interprete that, because that ones doing you no justice at all.


 He posted it after our season was over, probably to cheer some people up after we lost. That play was one of the best of the entire season.


----------



## nickrock23

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> While you're at it please get rid of EJ. I saw first hand how big of a ***** he is in crunch time back in LA. You're not winning **** with him on the team. Trade him and another player for a big man and you'll be even better next year. No way should EJ be taking shots away from Wade and Odom.



i watched every laker playoff game eddie played in. are you talking about his ROOKIE season? he didnt play bad against a #1 seed. they got swept i think.

or are u talking playoffs in his second year, when he shot 55%, 52% from 3, 18 ppg, 5 rpg, 2 spg, and least turnovers on the team?

maybe youre talking about his third year when he shot 46% and van exel, elden, kobe and horry all shot 30%? 

no, youre talking about his last year in playoffs with the lakers, when he had 17 ppg, 47% FG, 84% FT, 2 SPG, lowest turnovers on team (again). yes thats it! the series shaq missed an NBA all-time record 79 free throws! look it up! its true! the same series shaq blamed eddie for playing bad, yet missed 24 free throws in a row? the series that kobe and threw up 3 airballs in the last 2 minutes in game 6? Yes!! I remember, HACK A SHAQ, EDDIE BEING TRIPLE TEAMED , and kobe airballs. besides, werent you like 13 years old when eddie was with the lakers?


----------

